# How long after tren ace could you use deca?



## Roaddkingg (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's the deal fella's. I have been doing tren ace & test for the last 6 wks and plan for a 12 wk'er. I understand the property's of ace as it being a short ester so I'm just probing for opinions. To be honest I was a tad bit dissappointed in the ace from all I have heard of it being the monster. 
I have some deca and I know from past experience that the deca & test will give me the gains I'm looking for. 
How long do you think I should wait for the ace to completly clear before doing the deca with my test?
I'm thinking a week should be plenty because the ace should have like what, a 3.5 day half life. 
If you have experience in switching compounds mid cycle or a opinion I'd be interested in hearing it. 
Thanks all.


----------



## TooOld (Apr 11, 2011)

You can't stack all three?


----------



## yerg (Apr 11, 2011)

Im interested in this also.  WHats with running 2 nor19 hormones together... is that ok?


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Apr 11, 2011)

6 weeks of deca probably wouldn't produce much. I don't see ANYTHING from it until week 3.


----------



## GMO (Apr 11, 2011)

maxbrokeneck said:


> 6 weeks of deca probably wouldn't produce much.




This is absolutely correct.  Deca is a minimum 12 week run due to it's long ester. Most users don't see gains until week 5-6 from it. I would use NPP instead for 6 weeks.  You should be fine starting the NPP once you have discontinued the Tren A.  I do not recommend running them simultaneously however as that would greatly increase your chances of prolactin sides.

Sorry to hear that Tren A let you down...I think you are the only person I have ever heard say that.  I love the stuff.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Apr 12, 2011)

I know you cant stack all three. My question was how long after ace COULD a person run deca. All that posted was good information and I totally agree that deca starts slow and is best for a longer run. NPP would be the better choice. I dont believe they like us to name brands here in the open but I imagine my ace was underdosed. I had zero problems with sides and took precautions by using .25mgs cabergoline 2x wkly. I would try ace at another time because I have heard nothing but raves about it's qualities, mine just wasnt that hot. Perhaps I will finish this cycle out with prop, NPP and the test . Since I am pretty cut and lean at 218lbs I may do a blend I have on hand which is test p, masteron and NPP. 100mgs ea this 3x wkly with my test could be interesting.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Apr 12, 2011)

Also there is a correction when I said 3.5 day half life for tren ace thats wrong. It's 2-3 days. I must have been thinking TPP when I wrote that.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 12, 2011)

Wait 5 days Homey and play it safe. There's a couple other thins you can do to keeps levels in check. PM me. You know I love phase'n compounds and I'm glad to see you experiment'n with that.

Peace and Love


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 12, 2011)

I would pin the deca on my next scheduled tren pin so maybe 2-3 days.


----------



## redz (Apr 12, 2011)

If tren ace let you down there is something seriously wrong. Maybe the gear was fake or under dosed.


----------

